# Dark Age Of Kal Jug



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 29, 2005)

*This Shabad is by Guru Amar Daas Ji in Raag Bhairao on Pannaa 1129 *

BYrau mhlw 3 ]
kljug mih bhu krm kmwih ]
nw ruiq n krm Qwie pwih ]1]
kljug mih rwm nwmu hY swru ]
gurmuiK swcw lgY ipAwru ]1] rhwau ]
qnu mnu Koij GrY mih pwieAw ]
gurmuiK rwm nwim icqu lwieAw ]2]
igAwn AMjnu siqgur qy hoie ]
rwm nwmu riv rihAw iqhu loie ]3]
kiljug mih hir jIau eyku hor ruiq n kweI ]
nwnk gurmuiK ihrdY rwm nwmu lyhu jmweI ]4]10]

bh*ai*ro mehal*aa* 3 ||
kalaj*u*g meh*i* bah*u* karam kam*aa*h*i* ||
n*aa* r*u*th n karam thh*aa*e p*aa*h*i* ||1||
kalaj*u*g meh*i* r*aa*m n*aa*m h*ai* s*aa*r ||
g*u*ram*u*kh s*aa*ch*aa* lag*ai* p*i**aa*r ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
than man kh*o*j ghar*ai* meh*i* p*aa*e*i**aa* ||
g*u*ram*u*kh r*aa*m n*aa*m ch*i*th l*aa*e*i**aa* ||2||
g*i**aa*n a(n)jan sath*i*g*u*r th*ae* h*o*e ||
r*aa*m n*aa*m rav reh*i**aa* th*i*h*u* l*o*e ||3||
kal*i*j*u*g meh*i* har j*ee*o e*ae*k h*o*r r*u*th n k*aa**ee* ||
n*aa*nak g*u*ram*u*kh h*i*radh*ai* r*aa*m n*aa*m l*ae*h*u* jam*aa**ee* ||4||10||

_Bhairao, Third Mehl:
In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, many rituals are performed.
But it is not the time for them, and so they are of no use. ||1||
In Kali Yuga, the Lord's Name is the most sublime.
As Gurmukh, be lovingly attached to Truth. ||1||Pause||
Searching my body and mind, I found Him within the home of my own heart.
The Gurmukh centers his consciousness on the Lord's Name. ||2||
The ointment of spiritual wisdom is obtained from the True Guru.
The Lord's Name is pervading the three worlds. ||3||
In Kali Yuga, it is the time for the One Dear Lord; it is not the time for anything else.
O Nanak, as Gurmukh, let the Lord's Name grow within your heart. ||4||10||
_


----------

